# worst pic of yourself EVER!!



## mergirl (Apr 2, 2008)

ok guys and gals...this is to prove you are not all just a bunch of sexy posers and that at times the camera may catch you off guard!! 
show that you are human after all and post those redeye'd, goofy faced, girl from the exorsist pics!!

erm..i need to try to work out how to post pics..
if it doesnt show up .. erm someone please help me!! but if it does it is a pic taken of me on new years eve.. and something weird had happened to my hair.. and i was a bit worse for wear (note the sideways rum n coke in my hand).. and if i was continuing the rhyming couplettes (spell check?) i would be in my underwear and eating a pear.. etc...
ok enough babbling.. onto public humiliation.. whoot!
p.s which isnt my "thing" btw.. lmao
xxmer 

View attachment worst pic of me ever!!!.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Apr 2, 2008)

oh whoot! my worst pic worked!!! yay!! i'm so proud of myself!!
hmm..though ive just noticed .. although i look worse for wear.. my mammeries look A-OK!! hahaha
xxmer


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 2, 2008)

Since all are pretty much a worst by typical standards, I'll just pic the one that could be the worst, best, and probably most accurate...... 

View attachment Zan soot faced.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Apr 2, 2008)

haha.. brilliant!!! you are a handsom troll indeed..


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 2, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ok guys and gals...this is to prove you are not all just a bunch of sexy posers and that at times the camera may catch you off guard!!
> show that you are human after all and post those redeye'd, goofy faced, girl from the exorsist pics!!
> 
> erm..i need to try to work out how to post pics..
> ...


if thats your worst id like to see ur best cause u still look awfully cute to me,here let me try i dont think i own a bad pic lol (conceited much)




Hows that for a bad pic lol


----------



## mergirl (Apr 2, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> if thats your worst id like to see ur best cause u still look awfully cute to me,here let me try i dont think i own a bad pic lol (conceited much)
> 
> 
> 
> Hows that for a bad pic lol


*blush* indeed.. erm..well thats certainly no bad pic of you NY but its kinna obscure... what does it mean at an artistic level?? i think you are pondering snipping off the noses of the people behind you!.. am i right?? lmao xxmer


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 2, 2008)

lol im a lil self conscious bout the way i dress and there was lose yarn so i wanted to look best for the game.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 2, 2008)

ah ha... i see i see. solved!
xmer


----------



## Red (Apr 2, 2008)

S-E-X-Y.




View attachment 39784



I look like something off Emmerdale, t'was a very fun day though.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think people ( Myself included) want their bad pics on the record here. Are we all just vain showponies?


----------



## bexy (Apr 2, 2008)

*i have no shame lol, so here is mine. first thing in the morning i might add!!! lol! *


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i have no shame lol, so here is mine. first thing in the morning i might add!!! lol! *




You still look pretty cute meanwhile Bex.


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I don't think people ( Myself included) want their bad pics on the record here. Are we all just vain showponies?



Yeah, you won't catch me posting my worst pic ever....besides, there are way too many to choose from


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh Jeeze... this is the easiest thread I've seen in a while.  I could take fifty straight pictures like this. Funny enough, I set out to take a crappy picture and the first one I take is a keeper.


Here you go...


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 2, 2008)

I call this first one "Frightened Baby Face"






This one is entitled "Tongue"


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Oh Jeeze... this is the easiest thread I've seen in a while.  I could take fifty straight pictures like this. Funny enough, I set out to take a crappy picture and the first one I take is a keeper.
> 
> 
> Here you go...



I totally saw you wandering around in my backyard last night and called the cops and they were like "oh, don't worry, thats just crazy ol' Stan, he'll get bored eventually" and I was all like "but he is attacking the squirrels" and they're like, yeah he does that.

and that totally isn't even all that bad. 






I still think this is my worst one. of me. ever. frolicking about the bronx zoo.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 2, 2008)

Every last one of you. 

I have posted this before. It was a joke to mszwebs of this is your brain on Vikings, and this is your brain on Packers. She is...uh.....a Packers fan. Couldn't believe how ugly that shot was. So I have dropped the camera and move slowly awayyyyyyyy.

Stan, isn't there a cute one of you and your daughter making funny faces. Of course hers being cute and yours, well........just post it.


----------



## g-squared (Apr 2, 2008)

I've got two

http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj219/gmgmanknd/?action=view&current=me6001.jpg

http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj219/gmgmanknd/?action=view&current=me10001.jpg


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

boy..there are too many of these that I could possibly post! lol well.. this in my opinion is one of THE worst.. the hair just turned out HORRIBLE! Darn curls held on way too tight! lol 

View attachment 001 resize.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Apr 2, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> boy..there are too many of these that I could possibly post! lol well.. this in my opinion is one of THE worst.. the hair just turned out HORRIBLE! Darn curls held on way too tight! lol



Bullocks!

You look great. We need a real contortion or something.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

ahhh thank you for the kind words, but I'm not in denial. lol and your pic, please.. you're purposefully making the funny faces..doesn't count as a bad pic in my book! :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> boy..there are too many of these that I could possibly post! lol well.. this in my opinion is one of THE worst.. the hair just turned out HORRIBLE! Darn curls held on way too tight! lol



Meanwhile you are a beautiful looking lady.:bow:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

scary girl . . . 

View attachment 004.JPG


----------



## troubadours (Apr 2, 2008)

this thread is so perf. last time i was home i found an old memory card that housed many pics from my freshman year of college. :{

IN CASE U ARE WONDERING WHAT I LOOK LIKE W/O MAKEUP PAY ATTENTION CUZ THIS IS THE ONLY TIME UR GONNA SEE IT.






now that thats overwith:








omg omg ew.

and since u all kno i'm basically perfect now i don't have any recent bad shots 




JUST KIDDING





lol @ me lookin just like my dad in this pic o.o


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay one...fake mustaches are awesome..two..I love that orange shirt!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2008)

troubadours said:


> this thread is so perf. last time i was home i found an old memory card that housed many pics from my freshman year of college. :{
> 
> IN CASE U ARE WONDERING WHAT I LOOK LIKE W/O MAKEUP PAY ATTENTION CUZ THIS IS THE ONLY TIME UR GONNA SEE IT.
> 
> ...




There are no bad shots of you. You always look adoreable in your pics. bad shots of you? Yeah right!


----------



## troubadours (Apr 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> There are no bad shots of you. You always look adoreable in your pics. bad shots of you? Yeah right!



:blush: aw, lady! thank you. to be fair..you haven't seen me first in the morning yet. :shocked:


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 2, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> Since all are pretty much a worst by typical standards, I'll just pic the one that could be the worst, best, and probably most accurate......



Zan', for months I've always been scared crapless by that pic of you. Don't get me wrong, you're a very nice-looking dude, but you look like either a werewolf or some creature that crawled out of a boggy swamp. So yeah, now that you've placed it on this worst pic thread, I don't feel so bad about sayin' them things.

So what in the world is that stuff on your face?? Were you working on your muffler?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 2, 2008)

troubadours said:


> this thread is so perf. last time i was home i found an old memory card that housed many pics from my freshman year of college. :{
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This pic should have made the Mango thread.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2008)

troubadours said:


> :blush: aw, lady! thank you. to be fair..you haven't seen me first in the morning yet. :shocked:



Yeah, me too.


----------



## Fire_in_AK (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the worst. I hope it uploaded. 

View attachment 05-05-07_1610.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I totally saw you wandering around in my backyard last night and called the cops and they were like "oh, don't worry, thats just crazy ol' Stan, he'll get bored eventually" and I was all like "but he is attacking the squirrels" and they're like, yeah he does that.
> 
> and that totally isn't even all that bad.
> ...



I'll have you know that squirrels are distructive little rodent punks that need to be... You know my buttons BGB... don't get me started. 




phatfatgirl said:


> Spanky said:
> 
> 
> > Bullocks!
> ...



I think you misunderstood Spanky, Phatfatgirl. He wants you to post a picture of your bullocks... his pitch usually starts with flattery and goes from there.




































































































Just kidding. 


Phatfatgirl, I agree with the Spankmeister... it is a very cute picture of you. And Spanky, I actually think those pictures of you have character! (..or perhaps what I'm trying to say is that you are a character  )




troubadours said:


> this thread is so perf. last time i was home i found an old memory card that housed many pics from my freshman year of college. :{
> 
> IN CASE U ARE WONDERING WHAT I LOOK LIKE W/O MAKEUP PAY ATTENTION CUZ THIS IS THE ONLY TIME UR GONNA SEE IT.
> ...





ekmanifest said:


> scary girl . . .



Oh sweet jebbus... You two cuties couldn't post bad pictures even if a sewer pipe busted and sprayed you head to toe in feces. Take your "ugly" pictures and get the heck out of here!  



Spanky said:


> ...
> Stan, isn't there a cute one of you and your daughter making funny faces. Of course hers being cute and yours, well........just post it.



Oh if you insist Spanky... :batting: The funny thing about taking pictures of Junior is that she makes sudden unexpected poses or faces, or runs up right up to the camera. Here are a couple of bloopers (she is cute in them though...)


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the worst one of me that I can remember or can get hold of. If the look on my face doesn't give it away, I am clearly in no state to ever remember this happening...(i'm in the hat)


----------



## mango (Apr 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> this thread is so perf. last time i was home i found an old memory card that housed many pics from my freshman year of college. :{
> 
> IN CASE U ARE WONDERING WHAT I LOOK LIKE W/O MAKEUP PAY ATTENTION CUZ THIS IS THE ONLY TIME UR GONNA SEE IT.
> 
> lol @ me lookin just like my dad in this pic o.o



*Hey troubs...

Did anyone ever tell you you have a lovely pair of kittens?? 


Love the mo' too!

*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> This is the worst one of me that I can remember or can get hold of. If the look on my face doesn't give it away, I am clearly in no state to ever remember this happening...(i'm in the hat)



Holy shit dude! when was this picture taken? YOU'RE SITTING AT A TABLE WITH THE "SAFETY NOT GUARANTEED" dude

http://timetraveler.ytmnd.com/






I don't care if I am reaching. I call it!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Red said:


> S-E-X-Y.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you look like a totally cute farming soap chartacter! AND a cup for a face!! whats not to like! lol
xxmer


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I don't think people ( Myself included) want their bad pics on the record here. Are we all just vain showponies?


yessum you are!! lmao!
though as soon as i posted my rough looking pic i though hmm i better find one of me looking nicer to balance it up... hmmm i shall fight through my momentery vanity though.. just cause ...well its fun!
xmer


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i have no shame lol, so here is mine. first thing in the morning i might add!!! lol! *


brilliant!!!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

haha.. all these pics are great.. and i think when people think they look bad in pics others generally dont!
my fav so far is trouba looking like frida khalo...
and erm..zand i ACTUALLY thought you had that hairy face disease so didnt want to make any comment to your "bad" pic.. !! haha.. is photoshopping allowed or do we have to keep it natural??? lmao
xxmer


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

i thought i should post one of me not drunk (which is very un scottish of me but what the hell) so i took a quick pic of me and pink jesus on my web cam! 

View attachment me n jesus.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

and my face denotes what i think of the caliber of all the rest of your "worst" pics!!!!! tee-hee xxmer


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Holy shit dude! when was this picture taken? YOU'RE SITTING AT A TABLE WITH THE "SAFETY NOT GUARANTEED" dude
> 
> http://timetraveler.ytmnd.com/
> 
> ...


oh!"! muwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....
breath
muwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!
that mulleted time travel guy made me fall off mhy seat!!
brilliant!! i wonder if he will only pay you on return so that you dont place any bets in the past and screw up time like biff tanner!? hmm interesting..
his hair is certainly in the past (no offence to those who adorn mullets..i'm sure they must be for medical reasons or something!!).
PLEASE ..someone MUST have an old pic of them with a mullet!!! though i may fall off my seat again (especially if you are also a time traveller) and may damage my cockix (or however its spelled non-rudely).
xxmer


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 3, 2008)

Was visiting last year when my adopted daughter had her daughter and gave buddy the camera to snap a pic. As you can see was not quite ready for it to be snapped!
Ruth 

View attachment Cienna_Kokum.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 3, 2008)

g-squared said:


> I've got two
> 
> http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj219/gmgmanknd/?action=view&current=me6001.jpg
> 
> http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj219/gmgmanknd/?action=view&current=me10001.jpg



That second one looks like you just smelled something rank. haha


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Was visiting last year when my adopted daughter had her daughter and gave buddy the camera to snap a pic. As you can see was not quite ready for it to be snapped!
> Ruth


tee-hee yes.. you both look very surprised!! brilliant photee!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 3, 2008)

Booooo. You people are Lame-o. What's bad about these pictures? You don't even KNOW bad pics, I have a lifetimes worth.





Now THIS is a bad picture. Not the worst I've ever taken but pretty darned close. You don't even want to see the others.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

thank you Stan... And your little Junior is beautiful!  
She also does the same as my nephew- runs at a camera to take a pic, no sitting down and posing. Totally Cute! :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2008)

ooh i have sooo many bad photos

but if i had to pick one this would be the one id rarely want people to see haha
View attachment 39876



haha just found this one.
At Bloodstock Open air Festival, it was absolutely freezing so i have multiple layers of clothing on, im not kidding i was wearing pretty much everything i had! In a sleeping bag in my tent on a rainy day with little make up, bad hair and unwashed..lovely 

View attachment 39877


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Booooo. You people are Lame-o. What's bad about these pictures? You don't even KNOW bad pics, I have a lifetimes worth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i think you look very cute! surprised but cute!
xmer


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ooh i have sooo many bad photos
> 
> but if i had to pick one this would be the one id rarely want people to see haha
> View attachment 39876
> ...


oh! looks like fab fun!!!..wish i had the pic of me waking up at t in the park after about 10 mins sleep cause a guy on "something" was crying "the onion factor" for 4 hours.. totally hungover, discovering a strange guy had pissed in my tent!! i feel that might have been the worst pic of me EVER!! lmao
x


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 3, 2008)

These are all really good bad photos! I mean...they're not bad 'tall! Pretty!


----------



## bexy (Apr 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You still look pretty cute meanwhile Bex.



*aww bless you shoshie!! *


----------



## Shosh (Apr 3, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Booooo. You people are Lame-o. What's bad about these pictures? You don't even KNOW bad pics, I have a lifetimes worth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should see my hair in the morning! You are so brave Lilly. Beautiful too.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 3, 2008)

ok... the first one is me at the summer camp I work at with my buds. My hair was hella crimpy and I thought i would take my cupcake bandana and go Tu Pac style with it. Obviously a fat white chick shouldn't attempt this hair style.

The other pic was the first day I got my macbook. Lets talk about DARK circles under the eyes. Well ok, they aren't normally that bad, I didn't wash off my liquid black eyeliner from the night before. 

View attachment bad pic of me.jpg


View attachment Photo 5.jpg


----------



## Suze (Apr 4, 2008)

good morning, hello hangover and a big thanks to the photographer.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 4, 2008)

susieQ said:


> good morning, hello hangover and a big thanks to the photographer.



SEXAY!:smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 4, 2008)

*Still able to smile  through the pain  . This picture was from August 2002 
post-op rotator cuff surgery.* 

View attachment tonypostshouldersurgerygu3.th.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 4, 2008)

I can play!  

View attachment IM000427a1.jpg


View attachment IM000623a.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Apr 4, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *Still able to smile  through the pain  . This picture was from August 2002
> post-op rotator cuff surgery.*




Meanwhile you are still adoreable.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 4, 2008)

susieQ said:


> good morning, hello hangover and a big thanks to the photographer.



That is self inflicted pain mate! You look hella cute though.


----------



## lcog123 (Apr 4, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> ok... the first one is me at the summer camp I work at with my buds. My hair was hella crimpy and I thought i would take my cupcake bandana and go Tu Pac style with it. Obviously a fat white chick shouldn't attempt this hair style.
> 
> The other pic was the first day I got my macbook. Lets talk about DARK circles under the eyes. Well ok, they aren't normally that bad, I didn't wash off my liquid black eyeliner from the night before.



dammm sasha you still look amazing.


----------



## Suze (Apr 4, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> SEXAY!:smitten:


well...i SAID it was my sexiest pics. 


Susannah said:


> That is self inflicted pain mate! You look hella cute though.



thanks mate! i try my best ye know.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Apr 5, 2008)

My best friend has a "gift" for taking hideous pictures of me.. I secretly resent her for it. 
Ok that's a lie, but I definitely should.

For some reason I was curling my hair at work (don't ask).
View attachment ALLMEEE020-1.jpg


Just finished taking a shot of 151 rum: I think my expression sums it up.
View attachment ALLMEEE172-1.jpg


Canada Day 2005: I hate hate _hate_ this picture... venomously.
View attachment ALLMEEE046.jpg


Some of you might think this picture is decent, but if you look closely, you'll see how truly scary I look in it: Aside from the trashy triple-barrelled bleach-blonde hair, I'm wearing a disturbing amount of makeup* and it wasn't even close to Halloween (wrong on so many levels).
View attachment ALLMEEE209.jpg


*And for those of you who didn't notice, my eyes are NOT naturally blue.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

*ack*

1st picture was taken in October 2005:

View attachment l_edbf8fdd71172ec5b59af632001ae504.jpg


2nd picture was taken in February 2008:

View attachment aaaaaartsy 058-1.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 5, 2008)

You're one handsome fellow, Jeff! The second one is especially great. Makes me think that you actually screwed up on something musically, which you're very good at (music, that is).


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Gee. Thanks man!  LIke your pictures too. Justin, you are a very talented musician too.

And I do screw up on things musically.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 8, 2008)

Now I've looked at every single last one of these pictures, and I have YET to find a worst picture... honestly!

These pictures just show everyone how normal you are!


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2008)

the day the drugs did me in.

jk.

this was actually taken at about 8 am after shooting for a solid 7 hours.
p.s. those are fake eyelashes coming out of my nose, not spider legs!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

:huh:

whoa!

i kinda thought it was a caterpillar coming out of your nose, actually *at first glance* :doh: 

cool picture, Ivy! :happy:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 8, 2008)

Ivy said:


> the day the drugs did me in.
> 
> jk.
> 
> ...



HAHA, I love this photo, but 8 am after 7 HOURS of shooting? You crazy women you. 

Right this is a terrible one. I think I was in the middle of telling my "cwazy tony" story.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> HAHA, I love this photo, but 8 am after 7 HOURS of shooting? You crazy women you.



giiiiiirl, have gone longer! though, half the time i was shooting ginger! equally exhausting though.

an uh, I LOVE YOUR FACE IN THAT PICTUREEEE hahahaha


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

BigCutieSasha, terrible picture! :blink: simply terrible! 









Nah. I like it, really. :bow:


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok...I give in. Here are a couple bad pics of me. 


View attachment 40216


Horrible morning picture...should have washed my makeup off the night before.

View attachment 40217


The photographer better be glad he's still alive after this picture.


----------



## Red (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks to Missy Bisto-toe's I have this little gem to add to the collection.  It's so so very wrong.




View attachment 40222







*Mwwaaaahaaaa haaa haa !*


----------



## Ivy (Apr 9, 2008)

Red said:


> Thanks to Missy Bisto-toe's I have this little gem to add to the collection.  It's so so very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAAHA !!! this is so priceless.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 9, 2008)

omfg red i am trying SO hard to not make that my desktop image right now. you're lucky i <3 you so much.


----------



## DJ_S (Apr 9, 2008)

yah this thread rox and seriously the photo's havent been bad at all, I have laughed tho (in a good way), it's been fun.


Anyway this pic was taken a couple of years ago, I was being cheesy and have been told this pic looks very preppy... I TOTALLY agree lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 9, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> yah this thread rox and seriously the photo's havent been bad at all, I have laughed tho (in a good way), it's been fun.
> 
> 
> Anyway this pic was taken a couple of years ago, I was being cheesy and have been told this pic looks very preppy... I TOTALLY agree lol



Sorry, dude, you know you my boy and everything, but I gotta say it...

You look like Screech!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 9, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Sorry, dude, you know you my boy and everything, but I gotta say it...
> 
> You look like Screech!



He looks like who?:huh:


----------



## DJ_S (Apr 9, 2008)

> Sorry, dude, you know you my boy and everything, but I gotta say it...
> 
> You look like Screech!



Damn dude. lol It's not that bad.....maybe:doh:



> Susannah Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmann0413*
> 
> 
> ...



He's a character from this High School? show, can't think of the name... A lanky kid with a high pitched, screechy voice.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 9, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> yah this thread rox and seriously the photo's havent been bad at all, I have laughed tho (in a good way), it's been fun.
> 
> 
> Anyway this pic was taken a couple of years ago, I was being cheesy and have been told this pic looks very preppy... I TOTALLY agree lol




You look cute Sash.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 9, 2008)

swamp, you remind me of one of my favorite rappers, el-p


----------



## love dubh (Apr 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> He looks like who?:huh:



This guy....


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 9, 2008)

this one's pretty bad 

taken four years ago. 

View attachment face10006.JPG


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> this one's pretty bad
> 
> taken four years ago.



You look like my ex-husband in this picture . . .


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 9, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> this one's pretty bad
> 
> taken four years ago.



holy Ben Folds alert batman.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 9, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> You look like my ex-husband in this picture . . .



Yow guess it really is a bad picture :-[



BothGunsBlazing said:


> holy Ben Folds alert batman.



I know, right?


----------



## DJ_S (Apr 10, 2008)

> Susannah
> Originally Posted by *DJ_S*
> _yah this thread rox and seriously the photo's havent been bad at all, I have laughed tho (in a good way), it's been fun.
> 
> ...


Aw thanx Shoshie! Your too kind.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 10, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> this one's pretty bad
> 
> taken four years ago.



That pic is so bad, it goes clear around the circle back to good! 



...actually I think it's a cool picture in it's own way.


----------



## prettysteve (Apr 10, 2008)

troubadours said:


> this thread is so perf. last time i was home i found an old memory card that housed many pics from my freshman year of college. :{
> 
> IN CASE U ARE WONDERING WHAT I LOOK LIKE W/O MAKEUP PAY ATTENTION CUZ THIS IS THE ONLY TIME UR GONNA SEE IT.
> 
> ...



Dear Troubadours :Even your so called worst pics ending up smelling like a rose! You would definitely be considered a gorgeous knockout BBW hottie even if you were naked wearing a barrel around your waist!! L.O.L. You phat sexy vixen....:wubu:


----------



## prettysteve (Apr 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> ok... the first one is me at the summer camp I work at with my buds. My hair was hella crimpy and I thought i would take my cupcake bandana and go Tu Pac style with it. Obviously a fat white chick shouldn't attempt this hair style.
> 
> The other pic was the first day I got my macbook. Lets talk about DARK circles under the eyes. Well ok, they aren't normally that bad, I didn't wash off my liquid black eyeliner from the night before.



Miss Sasha : You look really cool in your Rapper's Bandana & crimpy hair style.I would definitely take you home to meet my MOMMA, take you for a tour in my hood in my "HOOPTIE" late at night to witness a driveby and even take you to one of the RAPPER's CONVENTIONS in the District of Columbia. Me and my D.C. Homeboys think you really rock for a FAT WHITE CHICK!!! You really got it going on for a SISTER... We should hang out sometime when you return back to the states and maybe have a big fat juicy DONUT and COLT-45....:smitten:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> swamp, you remind me of one of my favorite rappers, el-p



I suck at rapping! 
But i see the similar resemblance.


----------



## aspsword (Apr 10, 2008)

You look like the grinch!


----------



## aspsword (Apr 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> HAHA, I love this photo, but 8 am after 7 HOURS of shooting? You crazy women you.
> 
> Right this is a terrible one. I think I was in the middle of telling my "cwazy tony" story.


You look like the Grinch!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Right this is a terrible one. I think I was in the middle of telling my "cwazy tony" story.






Terrific. This is going on my desktop... right now.

I was going to comment on all my favorites but sadly, there just are too many.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 10, 2008)

prettysteve said:


> take you for a tour in my hood in my "HOOPTIE" late at night t


I'm never going to live that Hooptie down. *raises fist to the sky* Damn you James!!



aspsword said:


> You look like the Grinch!


Well now thats a new one. lol



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Terrific. This is going on my desktop... right now.



I'm glad my face will bring you endless hours of laughter on your desktop.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 10, 2008)

I see all y'alls bad hair days and raise ya an embarrassing public moment....

View attachment 40359


Do I really look like that when I dance???? :huh:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 10, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Yow guess it really is a bad picture



No - just familiar  Kind of a cool picture.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 12, 2008)

Shaved my head in January (we're talking shaved down to the skin)*+*
Dyed the hair that's grown in pink (just a moment ago)*+*
My face, hands, and ears (etc) are broken out from some mystery allergy*+*
Up all night talking to my best friend*=*






It may not be the worst ever, but...


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I see all y'alls bad hair days and raise ya an embarrassing public moment....
> 
> View attachment 40359
> 
> ...



hahaha i love this photo!  

i think we all look like that when we dance


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2008)

Every picture of me that I've ever posted is bad. :doh:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 13, 2008)

This is a great thread. Everyone's "worst" pictures just make me like them more. There's something really endearing and awesome about posting a bad pic.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> hahaha i love this photo!
> 
> i think we all look like that when we dance




LOL I look like I'm sneezing, dry heaving, and praising the lord all at the same time. I don't think everyone looks like that when they are dancing.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 16, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> LOL I look like I'm sneezing, dry heaving, and praising the lord all at the same time. I don't think everyone looks like that when they are dancing.




i swear i do..
and to prove it....
View attachment 40702


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2008)

LMAO!!! You are my long lost dancin' fool sister!


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 16, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> LMAO!!! You are my long lost dancin' fool sister!



teeehee i SOooo told ya sooo


----------



## Mythik (Apr 16, 2008)

This isn't the worst, but it's pretty bad. My gigantic smirking face just ruins the scenery. :doh:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 17, 2008)

I beg to differ, Mythik. I think it's a cool photo.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't think this is my worst pix. It's just a bad one I could easily find. (There are many, many more unfortunately.) And, no I'm not drunk. I am morphing into my slime worm phase which happens every day after about 5 PM. The metamorphosis progresses as the night wears on. I am not recongnizable as human after a couple of hours. 

View attachment bad deb pix '07.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2008)

tee hee.. i just got back from my holidays and all the pics have made me laugh so much.. they are all so brilliant.. i also think if you dont look at least a wee bit dumb when your dancing then.. your not really dancing!!!
awww.. brilliant!!
xxmer


----------



## samoacookie (Apr 17, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i swear i do..
> and to prove it....
> View attachment 40702





NancyGirl74 said:


> LOL I look like I'm sneezing, dry heaving, and praising the lord all at the same time. I don't think everyone looks like that when they are dancing.



Senior Prom 1986
Fushia dress & madonna inspired black lace gloves
Unsolicited performance on the dance floor & apparently bringing it home!
:huh:

LOL-I had to dig deep in the archives for this one.


----------



## Mythik (Apr 17, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I beg to differ, Mythik. I think it's a cool photo.



Heh, thanks. 

It's just that it has that "giant head from outer space, about to destroy the wilderness" look. 





moore2me said:


> I don't think this is my worst pix. It's just a bad one I could easily find. (There are many, many more unfortunately.) And, no I'm not drunk. I am morphing into my slime worm phase which happens every day after about 5 PM. The metamorphosis progresses as the night wears on. I am not recongnizable as human after a couple of hours.




It's so good to start my day with a chuckle...  :bow:


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 17, 2008)

hmmmm y'all have already gotten a first thing in the morning pic.... do I really wanna throw out some of my bad pics??? Sure what the heck.... 


Oh and how come all my bad pics include my brother or alcohol? 

View attachment adam and em goofy.jpg


View attachment bad pic 2.jpg


View attachment bad pic 5.jpg


View attachment emi blanca.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, I think more people need to add to this thread. It's cracking me up!

Here are a few more of me that show my "best" side....

View attachment 40870


View attachment 40872


View attachment 40873


----------



## vermillion (Apr 18, 2008)

MOST of the pics in this thread are pretty cute.
Some of you really owned up...

I take HORRRRRRRRRRIBLE pictures allllllllllll the time.


Here are a couple:






I was pretty tore up in the last pic....That's a decent excuse to ever look like that. 

View attachment 1a.jpg


View attachment semaJ. 009.jpg


View attachment poop1.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Apr 19, 2008)

View attachment l_d4a86b3309c186d21ddcc7ce2fea4f83.jpg



Here is a pic of me at work looking like hell.
My face looks sickly and pasty.

Shoshie


----------



## Ash (Apr 19, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Do I really look like that when I dance???? :huh:



Maybe we need a "Post a picture of yourself looking stupid while dancing" thread. I have a few to contribute. 

P.S. Nancy, I love you.


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 19, 2008)

vermillion said:


> MOST of the pics in this thread are pretty cute.
> Some of you really owned up...
> 
> I take HORRRRRRRRRRIBLE pictures allllllllllll the time.
> ...




hahahah your so tossed in that last pic hahah


----------



## vermillion (Apr 20, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> hahahah your so tossed in that last pic hahah



hey hey hey...you don't look in this thread!


----------



## electra99 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am sure these are not the worst, but as much as I can own up to right now....pictures got much better once i learned the importance of hair, contacts, red-eye reduction and the proper smile and the dangers of denim shorts and being caught at the wrong moment with the self-timer


----------



## Shosh (Apr 21, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I don't think this is my worst pix. It's just a bad one I could easily find. (There are many, many more unfortunately.) And, no I'm not drunk. I am morphing into my slime worm phase which happens every day after about 5 PM. The metamorphosis progresses as the night wears on. I am not recongnizable as human after a couple of hours.



Meanwhile you are gorgeous.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 21, 2008)

oh gosh! i NEED to st up my new scanner. i have SO many BAD.. in a good way awful pics of me "dancing"!!
watch this space.. or maby not depending on how drunk and daring i get ..or if i can work out simple computer instructions!! muwahahahaha!
xxmer


----------



## elle camino (Apr 22, 2008)

beat that. 

View attachment godawful.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 22, 2008)

elle camino said:


> beat that.



This belongs in "badass pictures".


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 22, 2008)

elle camino said:


> beat that.



sorry to break this to ya ladybug but even if the worst awfulness in the world surrounded that cleavage, nobody would notice.

Ha! Waxwing and I were posting at the same time. Poor Abs can't catch a break from her fan club.


----------



## Red (Apr 23, 2008)

elle camino said:


> beat that.




Oh. 

That there, is hot, real hot!



Cleavtasic infact


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 23, 2008)

elle camino said:


> beat that.



hehe you look so cute!


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 23, 2008)

elle camino said:


> beat that.



45 more degrees and you're got yourself an epic
fgsfds


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 29, 2008)

i swear to god i was not drunk in this picture. my face isn't flushed, i did not run into a brick wall, and there is no trainwreck. :doh:






_insert witty caption heeeere._


... okay i'm lying. i shaved my entire head shortly after this.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 29, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> _insert witty caption heeeere._



oooooookaaaaay, you asked for it.


----------



## butch (Apr 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 40884
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you look great in this pic, Susannah! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Bagalute (May 2, 2008)

maybe not the worst pic ever but the worst I'm willing to share 
It was taken on Father's Day - which is basically an excuse for young males to get drunk as hell as soon as you get up and meet with your lads for a day outside (including a "bad taste" dresscode, an epic walk with hand carts loaded with beer and a barbecue at the end of the day...) 

View attachment vaddertachsolo.JPG


----------



## mimosa (May 2, 2008)

butch said:


> I think you look great in this pic, Susannah! Thanks for posting it.



Thats what I told her!


----------



## Shosh (May 3, 2008)

butch said:


> I think you look great in this pic, Susannah! Thanks for posting it.



Oh thank you Butchie. 



mimosa said:


> Thats what I told her!



Mimi I love you. You are my BFF here.


----------



## largenlovely (May 3, 2008)

here's mine....it's an older pic, but when you say "worst pic ever" this is the one i think of lol

I had been walking around New Orleans all day no make up and THAT is what happens when my hair dries naturally...oh and check out those roots!!! lol 

View attachment a204.jpg


----------



## Shosh (May 3, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> here's mine....it's an older pic, but when you say "worst pic ever" this is the one i think of lol
> 
> I had been walking around New Orleans all day no make up and THAT is what happens when my hair dries naturally...oh and check out those roots!!! lol



Well that is actually a nice pic of you.


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> here's mine....it's an older pic, but when you say "worst pic ever" this is the one i think of lol
> *snip*


I hope that's a lie

(If not; color me jealous!)


----------



## JayInBuff (May 3, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> here's mine....it's an older pic, but when you say "worst pic ever" this is the one i think of lol
> 
> I had been walking around New Orleans all day no make up and THAT is what happens when my hair dries naturally...oh and check out those roots!!! lol



I guess it's all relative. When you are that pretty even without makeup, that could be your worst picture. I would suggest a "right out of bed" in the morning pic but if you still look good there would be even more jealousy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 3, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> here's mine....it's an older pic, but when you say "worst pic ever" this is the one i think of lol
> 
> I had been walking around New Orleans all day no make up and THAT is what happens when my hair dries naturally...oh and check out those roots!!! lol



:huh: Girl you oughta be flogged for this, you wild beautiful thing you. I couldn't do anything like that without being arrested and tossed into rehab.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 3, 2008)

The pic so bad it made me vow to never grow a 'tache again. I've rarely looked so sleazy in my life & I'm always sort of sleazy.


----------



## largenlovely (May 3, 2008)

damn LOL...that was the worst one i had taken out and about. I usually refuse pics when i'm looking like THIS lol ...but ok, i just took this one of me right out of bed ...how's THIS one for a doozy lol



JayInBuff said:


> I guess it's all relative. When you are that pretty even without makeup, that could be your worst picture. I would suggest a "right out of bed" in the morning pic but if you still look good there would be even more jealousy.



View attachment Picture 004.jpg


----------



## JayInBuff (May 3, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> damn LOL...that was the worst one i had taken out and about. I usually refuse pics when i'm looking like THIS lol ...but ok, i just took this one of me right out of bed ...how's THIS one for a doozy lol



There ya go. That is definitely worth the thread. I'm sure it was hard to find.


----------



## samoacookie (May 3, 2008)

I'm not sure which is worse - the cleavage that didn't see the light of day or the fact that I'm squeezed into this dress & my boob pudge is trying to sneak out arm hole. :blush:


----------



## Ash (May 3, 2008)

samoacookie said:


> I'm not sure which is worse - the cleavage that didn't see the light of day or the fact that I'm squeezed into this dress & my boob pudge is trying to sneak out arm hole. :blush:



Dear lord woman. If this is the worst picture of you ever, then you've never taken a bad picture in your life. So pretty!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 3, 2008)

samoacookie said:


> I'm not sure which is worse - the cleavage that didn't see the light of day or the fact that I'm squeezed into this dress & my boob pudge is trying to sneak out arm hole. :blush:



Boob pudge squeezing out of the arm hole appreciation is just one of those lil' things that make me know how much of an FA I am.

boob pudge is also really fun to say out loud. <3


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 4, 2008)

He said boob pudge. Heh heh.
Hey, it really is fun to say out loud.


----------



## Les Toil (May 4, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Dear lord woman. If this is the worst picture of you ever, then you've never taken a bad picture in your life.



Sure she has. She just doesn't want to show it.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 4, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> here's mine....it's an older pic, but when you say "worst pic ever" this is the one i think of lol
> 
> I had been walking around New Orleans all day no make up and THAT is what happens when my hair dries naturally...oh and check out those roots!!! lol



In one part... NEW ORLEANS!!! WHOOOOOOOO! (I'm originally from New Orleans)

Okay, that's not a bad picture...


----------



## bmann0413 (May 4, 2008)

samoacookie said:


> I'm not sure which is worse - the cleavage that didn't see the light of day or the fact that I'm squeezed into this dress & my boob pudge is trying to sneak out arm hole. :blush:



And just HOW is this bad?


----------



## JayInBuff (May 4, 2008)

samoacookie said:


> I'm not sure which is worse - the cleavage that didn't see the light of day or the fact that I'm squeezed into this dress & my boob pudge is trying to sneak out arm hole. :blush:



Um... not only does this not look like a bad picture to me, I think you look very pretty. I think you might need to find a "right out of bed" pic too if this is your worst pic. I can understand that you weren't comfortable in the dress but I think it looks good.


----------



## samoacookie (May 4, 2008)

Awww thanks for the compliments but now I feel like a bad photo poser!!

In order to defend my willingness to participate - here's mine a few pages back:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=764591&postcount=111

AND here's me without makeup _pretending_ a hot fudge sundae got the best of me .... will this work?


----------



## hollyfo (May 4, 2008)

well, it's not a picture, but it's a video.
note: although we seem less than sober, this is basically our everyday silliness and what a typical 3am night looks like around the apartment. haha. i assure you, we are only high on life. 

video of my best friend/roommate. i'm the one in blue, who didn't know she was being recorded till about a minute in. i apologize for my disgusting-ness. i hope she doesn't kill me.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9oI5qRzSOR0


----------



## JayInBuff (May 4, 2008)

samoacookie said:


> Awww thanks for the compliments but now I feel like a bad photo poser!!
> 
> In order to defend my willingness to participate - here's mine a few pages back:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=764591&postcount=111
> ...



YES to the prom dress and YES to the hot fudge sundae pic.
I don't know why I enjoy these so much. I guess it's good to know the beautiful people have their "moments".


----------



## Fairest Epic (May 6, 2008)

hollyfo said:


> well, it's not a picture, but it's a video.
> note: although we seem less than sober, this is basically our everyday silliness and what a typical 3am night looks like around the apartment. haha. i assure you, we are only high on life.
> 
> video of my best friend/roommate. i'm the one in blue, who didn't know she was being recorded till about a minute in. i apologize for my disgusting-ness. i hope she doesn't kill me.
> ...




oh my gosh! 
seriously!?!?!
so effin cute!!!
you guys made me laugh with how adorable you were!

could you possibly be even cuter?!?
i wanna be you...

gawd youre so cute!

sorry if this is getting excessive, but i ust watched that video for a second time, and yeah...adorableness!!!


----------



## bexy (May 6, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> The pic so bad it made me vow to never grow a 'tache again. I've rarely looked so sleazy in my life & I'm always sort of sleazy.



lol!! u like like some sort of drug baron in this pic!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 6, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> lol!! u like like some sort of drug baron in this pic!



I look like I've got a friggin' Dirty Sanchez 
This is why I never grew a moustache again (that I looked like I belonged in the Village People).


----------



## DolceBBW (May 7, 2008)

hollyfo said:


> well, it's not a picture, but it's a video.
> note: although we seem less than sober, this is basically our everyday silliness and what a typical 3am night looks like around the apartment. haha. i assure you, we are only high on life.
> 
> video of my best friend/roommate. i'm the one in blue, who didn't know she was being recorded till about a minute in. i apologize for my disgusting-ness. i hope she doesn't kill me.
> ...



OMG I laughed so hard my office mate had to check on me.... THAT was awesome!


----------



## mergirl (May 7, 2008)

hollyfo said:


> well, it's not a picture, but it's a video.
> note: although we seem less than sober, this is basically our everyday silliness and what a typical 3am night looks like around the apartment. haha. i assure you, we are only high on life.
> 
> video of my best friend/roommate. i'm the one in blue, who didn't know she was being recorded till about a minute in. i apologize for my disgusting-ness. i hope she doesn't kill me.
> ...


hahahahaha...ooh soooo funny!! i love it that laughter is infectious..i had no idea what you were laughing at but i was pissing myself anyway!! whoot! brilliant vid!!
xmer


----------



## Suze (Jul 5, 2008)

helloooo boyz 

:batting:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 5, 2008)

........... 

View attachment bird6sm.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jul 5, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> ...........



that reminds me....

i have a chronic mascara-under-eyes disease.


----------



## Liss (Jul 5, 2008)

The moron in the upper right hand corner is me. I don't remeber what I was looking at but I must have realllly liked it...  

View attachment n68300170_30332959_3696.jpg


----------



## Placebo (Jul 5, 2008)

From a couple years back....
Two words:
Very. Drunk.







"Hey!, do you like Flock of Seagulls?!" :doh:

Quick note: After finding this picture, I'm REALLY glad I cut all of my hair off months and months ago.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 5, 2008)

Liss said:


> The moron in the upper right hand corner is me. I don't remeber what I was looking at but I must have realllly liked it...



haha that's adorable!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 6, 2008)

Distraught that the ice cream ran out....


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 6, 2008)

Why I'm posting this, I just don't know but I guess because it's funny

My coworker wanted to take a picture of me last year and at the last second I made a face at her so that that's what pic she'd get. 

I didn't even know my face could do this lol 

View attachment OMG!.jpg


----------

